# Just in at Kim's Nature



## Kim's Nature (Nov 16, 2014)

Just in at Kim's Nature!
10011 Highway 48
Markham, Ont.
905-201-6166
www.kimsnature.ca

NEW
CICHLIDS - MALAWI
Nimbochromis venustus
1.5 to 2 inches $15 Good colour

Aulonocara maylandi 'Sulphur Head'
1.5 to 2 inches $15 Colour starting

CICHLIDS - VICTORIA
Pundamilia nyererei
1.5 to 2 inches $15 Colour starting

ALSO NEW
Red Beckford Pencilfish
Koi Angels
Red Cap Diamond Angels
Yamato Shrimp
Assorted Swordtails
Long Finned Koi
Fantail Goldfish

PLUS OTHER CICHLIDS IN STOCK

MALAWI
Aulonocara baenschi 'Sunshine'
2 to 2.5 inches $20 Colour starting

Pseudotropheus williamsi 'Blue Lips'
1.5 to 2 inches $19 Colour starting

Placidochromis johnstoni
2 to 2.5 inches $18 No colour yet

Cynotilapia afra 'Cobue'
2 inches $15.99 Colour starting

Cyprichromis leptosoma 'Blue Flash'
2 inches $20 No colour yet

Neolamprologus buscheri 'Zaire Gold'
2 to 2.5 inches $29 Good colour, 3 left

Ptyochromis spp. 'Hippo Point Salmon'
2 to 2.5 inches $18 Colour starting

Pseudotropheus elongatus 'Chewere'
3 to 3.5inches $18 Good colour

Protomelas taenolatus 'Red Empress'
2 to 2.5 inches $12.99 No colour yet

Pseudotropheus greshakei 'Ice Blue Zebra'
3 inches $12.99 Good Colour, 2 males left

Protolelas spp. 'Steveni Taiwan'
2 to 2.5 inches $15 Colour starting

Labiochromis caeruleus 'Yellow Lemon'
3 to 3.5 inches $15 Good colour

Otopharynx lithobates 'Yellow Blaze Aristo'
2 inches $15 No colour yet

Sciaenochromis ahli 'Electric Blue'
4 inches $20 Good colour

Haplochromis moorii 'Blue Lumphead'
3 to 3.5 inches $12.99 Good colour

Placidochromis electra 'Deep Water Hap'
3 to 3.5 inches $18 Colour starting, one male left

Pseudotropheus perspicax 'Red Top Ndumbi'
2 to 2.5 inches $15 Colour starting

Astatotilapia caliptera 'Eastern Happy'
2 to 2.5 inches $15 Colour Starting

Naveochromis chrysogaster
2 to 2.5 inches $15 No colour yet

Pseudotropheus demasoni
2 to 2.5 inches $16 Good colour

Pseudotropheus socolofi 'Albino'
2 inches $10 Good colour

Aulonocara rubescens 'Reuben Red'
1.5 to 2 inches $15 No colour yet

Aulonocara spp. 'Strawberry Peacock'
2 to 2.5 inches $15 Colour starting

Aulonocara jacobfreibergi 'Eureka'
2.5 to 3.5 inches $18 Colour starting

Pseudotropheus estherae 'Red Zebra'
2 to 2.5 inches $10 Good Colour

Aulonocara spp. 'Albino Ruby Red'
3 to 3.5 inches $15 Good colour

Labeotropheus fuelloborni 'OB'
3 to 4 inches $15 Good colour

Cynotilapia aftra 'Mara Rock'
2.5 inches $15 Colour starting, two left

Haplochromis borleyi
2.5 to 3.5 inches $15 Good colour

Petrotilapia spp. 'Chitimba Bay'
3 to 3.5 inches $25 Good colour

Aulonocara spp. 'Pink Peacock'
2.5 to 3.5 inches $12 Good colour

TANGANYIKA
Julidochromis marlieri
1 to 1.5 inches $12 Colour starting

Julidochromis dickfeldi
1 inch $10 Colour starting
Tropheus spp. 'Bulu Point'
2 inches $20 Colour Starting

Tropheus moorii 'Ikola'
3 inches $35 Good Colour

Neolamprologus brichardi 'Red Dot'
2 to 2.5 inches $12.99 Good colour

Tropheus moorii 'Moliro'
2 inches $10 Colour Starting

Tropheus moorii 'Bemba'
2 to 2.5 inches. $15 Good Colour

Callochromis pleurospilus
2.5 to 3 inches $25 Colour starting

Neolamprologus brichardi 'Albino'
2.5 to 3 inches $15 Good Colour

Cyprichromis microlepidotus 'Kigoma'
2 to 2.5 inches $25 No colour yet

Altolamprologus compressiceps
2 to 2.5 inches $26 Good colour

Neolamprologus leleupi 'Orange'
2 to 2.5 inches $20 Good colour

Lamprologus caudopunctatus
1 to 1.5 inches $10 Good colour

Neolamprologus tretocephalus 'Five Bar'
2.5 to 3 inches $25 Good colour

Cynotilapia frontosa 'Burundi'
4 to 5 inches $45 Good colour

Cynotilapia frontosa 'Red'
3.5 to 4 inches $20 Good colour

Neolamprologus falcicula
2 to 2.5 inches $12.99 Good colour, 3 left

VICTORIA

Haplochromis spp. 'Flameback'

1.5 to 2 inches $15 Colour starting

Pundamilla spp. 'Red Flank'
2 to 2.5 inches $15 Colour starting

Pelvicachromis pulcher 'Kribensis'
1 to 1.5 inches $8 No colour yet

Xstichdomis spp. 'Kyoga Flameback'
2 to 2.5 inches $18 Colour starting
Haplochromis spp. 'Tomato'
1.5 to 2 inches $15 Colour starting

Haplochromis obliquidens 'Cherry Red Astatotilapia'
2.5 inches $19 Colour starting

Ptyochromis spp. 'Hippo Point Salmon'
1 to 1.5 inches $18 No colour yet

OTHER
Geophagus suranamensis
4 to 5 inches $29 Good colour

Hemichromis lifalila 'Blood Red Jewel'
3.5 to 4 inches $15 Good colour


----------



## zenins (Sep 17, 2013)

Wow ... fabulous selection for a garden centre


----------

